# columbia flat applicater , please help



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I recently purchased a flat applicater head from intex and tried using with my tapepro compound tube to fill some recess joins and it seems to twist and turn when I push it. Sometimes it goes ok and then I'll start a new join and it does it again. I'm thinking maybe I should try the mud shark as its actually fixed to the tube.l have loads of columbia tools and this is the first 1 I'm really disappointed with. I could of purchased 2 mudsharks for the price of this thing so any advice would be welcome as I'm sure it must be the user and not the tool.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I bought a mud shark first. Its a nice for filling that bevel. But it has limitations a flat applicator does not. The applicator always leave excess mud. The shark is hard to get the butt joint coated with mud for tape.

Keep at the flat applicator. Just need to get thw hang of it!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

brendon said:


> I recently purchased a flat applicater head from intex and tried using with my tapepro compound tube to fill some recess joins and it seems to twist and turn when I push it. Sometimes it goes ok and then I'll start a new join and it does it again. I'm thinking maybe I should try the mud shark as its actually fixed to the tube.l have loads of columbia tools and this is the first 1 I'm really disappointed with. I could of purchased 2 mudsharks for the price of this thing so any advice would be welcome as I'm sure it must be the user and not the tool.


Float the tool across the wall so that it does not get hung up on one side or the other......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> ....


 

I've been meaning to ask you, moore, how goes the bazooka-ing?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Having the exact problem Brendon . It leaves a great mud line but I just don't have the hang of it it flops around but then somtime just glides. also im making a pretty good mess with dropped blobs of mud not used to the tube either I guess. the inside 90 works great and their flushers with the wheels as well:thumbup: . but taping with my messy super taper is way faster and cleaner for me so far


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gordie said:


> Having the exact problem Brendon . It leaves a great mud line but I just don't have the hang of it it flops around but then somtime just glides. also im making a pretty good mess with dropped blobs of mud not used to the tube either I guess. the inside 90 works great and their flushers with the wheels as well:thumbup: . but taping with my messy super taper is way faster and cleaner for me so far


Bending the clip used to hold the applicator on to the ball, to make it tighter fitting, could make it not want to flip around as much.

The noses on tubes are angled differently on different sides. If you get the angle wrong, that'll affect a flat applicator's handling. Maybe why you and Brendon have good luck on some runs and not so much on others? Just a thought.

Mudstar gave some good advice.


----------

